# Recruitment agency fees



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

Morning

I have exhausted the net looking for information as to whether it is legal/legit for recruitment agencies to request a payment from a candidate seeking employment just so they can be registered with the agency and hopefully married up to suitable vacancies.

Can anyone please advise whether this is just a con or perhaps money well invested?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

yummybrummy said:


> Morning
> 
> I have exhausted the net looking for information as to whether it is legal/legit for recruitment agencies to request a payment from a candidate seeking employment just so they can be registered with the agency and hopefully married up to suitable vacancies.
> 
> ...


It is illegal for a recruitment agency to request fees (registration or any other) from candidates.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes, it is illegal for them to charge in this way. A despicable practice. Any company that tries to do so should be reported to the Department of Economic Development.

Watch out for ads in Gulf News in particular. Have discovered that many ads in their are from scammers. 

-


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Yes, it is illegal for them to charge in this way. A despicable practice. Any company that tries to do so should be reported to the Department of Economic Development.
> 
> Watch out for ads in Gulf News in particular. Have discovered that many ads in their are from scammers.
> 
> -


Thanks, I have made some enquiries and concurs with what you say. However, this Company is based in Canada and not sure where legalities lie being outside of UAE


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It's not called jobs in Dubai is it? Cos they are one of the worst.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> It's not called jobs in Dubai is it? Cos they are one of the worst.


Called DubaiJobs


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Same crowd, rip off merchants do a google search and you'll see...


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Same crowd, rip off merchants do a google search and you'll see...


Have emailed them back with a fairly adverse reply. B******S!!!!


----------



## neetaad (Jun 30, 2010)

*agencies*



yummybrummy said:


> Morning
> 
> I have exhausted the net looking for information as to whether it is legal/legit for recruitment agencies to request a payment from a candidate seeking employment just so they can be registered with the agency and hopefully married up to suitable vacancies.
> 
> ...


Hi 
Legally no agency can charge anyone anything , all reputable agencies dont charge anyone anything , pls used the news paper to check and apply . I have been working in the recruitment industry for last 20 years and can assure that that this con business is not legal .


----------



## neetaad (Jun 30, 2010)

*canadian company for jobs in dubai*



yummybrummy said:


> Thanks, I have made some enquiries and concurs with what you say. However, this Company is based in Canada and not sure where legalities lie being outside of UAE


pls dont waste your time on those agencies they will promise you an interview which will never happen , now it is summer i can tell you that the work goes very slow and only agenices which have genuine jobs will stick up .


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

neetaad said:


> pls dont waste your time on those agencies they will promise you an interview which will never happen , now it is summer i can tell you that the work goes very slow and only agenices which have genuine jobs will stick up .


Maybe I should send you my CV as I'm currently in the process of finding a new job and if your agency is as good as the ones that stick up during summer, you could be of some help?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

yummybrummy said:


> Thanks, I have made some enquiries and concurs with what you say. However, this Company is based in Canada and not sure where legalities lie being outside of UAE


Of course. I get paid to give advice on matters like this. 

If the company has a branch office here, or any sort of UAE trading licence they are breaking the law.
-


----------



## neetaad (Jun 30, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Maybe I should send you my CV as I'm currently in the process of finding a new job and if your agency is as good as the ones that stick up during summer, you could be of some help?


yes do that my agency is known as people source managment , my email is xxxxx
I cannot promise anything but let me see if we have something to match your profile .


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

OK this is the response to my email to Dubai jobs after I told them to go stuff themselves basically....


THIS IS A SERVICE WE ( OFFER ) NOT GIVE, THIS IS NOT A CHARITY IF YOU WANT TO USE THIS SERVICE, THEN YOU PAY TO USE THIS SERVICE IF YOU ARE LOOKING FOR FREE LUNCHES, THEN GO ELSEWHERE, GOT IT RegardsJuliana JohnSupport Manager

Hmm very professional eh??


----------



## neetaad (Jun 30, 2010)

yummybrummy said:


> OK this is the response to my email to Dubai jobs after I told them to go stuff themselves basically....
> 
> 
> THIS IS A SERVICE WE ( OFFER ) NOT GIVE, THIS IS NOT A CHARITY IF YOU WANT TO USE THIS SERVICE, THEN YOU PAY TO USE THIS SERVICE IF YOU ARE LOOKING FOR FREE LUNCHES, THEN GO ELSEWHERE, GOT IT RegardsJuliana JohnSupport Manager
> ...


i was just trying to help her i thought she had a bad experience honestly i dont want to solicit business through yur website . i have no intentions of that .


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

yummybrummy said:


> OK this is the response to my email to Dubai jobs after I told them to go stuff themselves basically....
> 
> 
> THIS IS A SERVICE WE ( OFFER ) NOT GIVE, THIS IS NOT A CHARITY IF YOU WANT TO USE THIS SERVICE, THEN YOU PAY TO USE THIS SERVICE IF YOU ARE LOOKING FOR FREE LUNCHES, THEN GO ELSEWHERE, GOT IT RegardsJuliana JohnSupport Manager
> ...


Is this from a Dubai address? If so, report them or give me the info and I'll report them & name them in the press.
-


----------



## neetaad (Jun 30, 2010)

*legal rules for recruitment*



Elphaba said:


> Is this from a Dubai address? If so, report them or give me the info and I'll report them & name them in the press.
> -


Hi 
Pls note that no agency based in uae can charge the candidate even a single dirham , the economic dept is very strict on this issue and will close the agency . Last year some agencies were called and questioned on this issue and everyone was interrogated . 
Pls tell the agencies that you are being paid by the cleint who will employ me so how can you charge two sides and if they say the client is not paying then obviously they are not professional to employ you .


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

neetaad said:


> Hi
> Pls note that no agency based in uae can charge the candidate even a single dirham , the economic dept is very strict on this issue and will close the agency . Last year some agencies were called and questioned on this issue and everyone was interrogated .
> Pls tell the agencies that you are being paid by the cleint who will employ me so how can you charge two sides and if they say the client is not paying then obviously they are not professional to employ you .


I guess you have not read my previous posts. 

It is against the law, but many break the law. I have named them in the UAE press before and reported them and will continue to do so.

-


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Is this from a Dubai address? If so, report them or give me the info and I'll report them & name them in the press.
> -


Have since had another reply from them as I had no hesitation informing them that their professional attitude stank and this is their reply...................


NO NOT PISSED OFF YOUR TONE AND STATEMENT DESERVES NOTHING LESS PLAIN AND SIMPLE AND IF YOU CANT FIGURE THAT OUT, THATS YOUR PROBLEM IN OTHER WORDS, YOU SEND A STUPID STATEMENT, YOU ARE GOING TO GET AN EQUAL REPLY BACK RegardsJuliana JohnSupport [email protected]baijobs.net Rated Dubai's leading job site for the past 5 years


I just love the statement 'rated Dubai's leading job site for the past 5 years' 

Elphaba, have included in this their net site and phone number but that's all I have I'm afraid. I hope you can manage to name and shame them as it's exactly what they deserve. Also I have threatened to expose their scam so guess that's why they're not too happy with me :tongue1:


----------



## neetaad (Jun 30, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I guess you have not read my previous posts.
> 
> It is against the law, but many break the law. I have named them in the UAE press before and reported them and will continue to do so.
> 
> -


pls do that regards


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

Right check this reply out........... are they threatening me???? 

makes no difference what you say you will never get this service for free why should you, we dont owe you a living good luck to you we have also discussed your name on the midlle east agency forum


Discussing my name for what reason FFS??


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

yummybrummy said:


> Right check this reply out........... are they threatening me????
> 
> makes no difference what you say you will never get this service for free why should you, we dont owe you a living good luck to you we have also discussed your name on the midlle east agency forum
> 
> ...


Just report them.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

yummybrummy said:


> Have since had another reply from them as I had no hesitation informing them that their professional attitude stank and this is their reply...................
> 
> 
> NO NOT PISSED OFF YOUR TONE AND STATEMENT DESERVES NOTHING LESS PLAIN AND SIMPLE AND IF YOU CANT FIGURE THAT OUT, THATS YOUR PROBLEM IN OTHER WORDS, YOU SEND A STUPID STATEMENT, YOU ARE GOING TO GET AN EQUAL REPLY BACK RegardsJuliana JohnSupport [email protected]baijobs.net Rated Dubai's leading job site for the past 5 years
> ...



I'll need some info so am sending you a PM.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Just report them.


To whom??:confused2:


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I'll need some info so am sending you a PM.


Okies


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

yummybrummy said:


> Okies


Their replies are ridiculous and you will be right in reporting them! Such companies should be shut down!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

yummybrummy said:


> To whom??:confused2:


As per my earlier posts 

-


----------



## scoop (Dec 15, 2010)

dubai jobs-online payments still operating and asking for $85 Canadian as apparently an employer was interested in my CV. Then did a search on here and found this thread. Haven't given them anything or even replied. I think I'll be crossing them off my list and blocking them from my browser.


----------



## Maestro (Dec 20, 2010)

This reminds me of something I got sucked into a few years ago...

When I was on the job hunt.. like everyone else I came across jobsindubai.. and realized what a dumb [email protected]#% etc. scam it was.. so I avoided it. I could not however avoid the agency "Core Elements". I was called in for an interview with them at the Monarch Office tower where they told me about some of their open positions, and for them to create my profile and follow-up I would have to pay 150 AED. Using their face-to-face sales tactics and taking advantage of my just out of college naivete.. I ended up paying this fee and getting a username and password to search job listings on their website.

Nothing worked.. and they vanished after that. I didn't bother taking any action because soon after that I interviewed and got a job at an MNC.

Unfortunately it seems they still exist.. now in Grosvenor Tower. Hopefully others will read this and know to avoid them. Don't even go for the interview, it'll be like going to sit down with one of those timeshare salesmen. Pathetic really.


----------

